# tren's a motherfucker



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2014)

fuck

almost ended my neighbour 

never got along with the fat cunt anyway, he's always been a jelly miserable cunt

anyways, was leaving my house as he was, he drives off, stops outside my house, gives me the finger then drives off!

so I wait. he returns. I jump out, go over to his car and pull his fat ass out the door. Whilst hes on the floor I ask him to swear at me again, cunt starts denying everything like a bitch

other neighbours came out and pull me off him before I get to wail on him

I may kick his door down an strangle him in his sleep tonight

so angry

not pinning today

AAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 16, 2014)

Stop now


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 16, 2014)

I prefer raping cats on tren. Try it


----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I prefer raping cats on tren. Try it



they don't cuddle : (


----------



## theestone (Aug 16, 2014)

Dude it's over. Plus he sounds like the type of ass hole who's gonna try to turn it around on you like he didn't antagonize you. Avoid that cunt at all cost. And if anything, use only words carefully chosen, always boil down to he's not worth your thought process. Ignore that fucker at all costs.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2014)

theestone said:


> Dude it's over. Plus he sounds like the type of ass hole who's gonna try to turn it around on you like he didn't antagonize you. Avoid that cunt at all cost. And if anything, use only words carefully chosen, always boil down to he's not worth your thought process. Ignore that fucker at all costs.



this describes him perfectly 
youre completely right
I need to try harder and stop rising to shit
I just end up looking like a nutcase


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 16, 2014)

Or be the human being in the situation. Apologize for your own action and leave it at that. Wasted thoughts you never get back.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 16, 2014)

cube789 said:


> fuck
> 
> almost ended my neighbour
> 
> ...


This sounds something like out of that movie "Step Brother" with Will Ferrell and John C Reily. You need your own reality show with that kind of stuff going on Cube. Ratings would be through the roof!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 16, 2014)

He deserved it but I feel yah brother I flipped out the other day over really nothing and was awake all night thinking about it. I dont like acting like that no matter what the situation.  when your on the outside looking in it all seems retarded and petty when some one is yelling and causing a big scene and physical fighting IMO as an adult should be self defense...but i have my buttons just like everyone else.... my wife is one of them.  I will get in a fight if some one touches her.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 16, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Or be the human being in the situation. Apologize for your own action and leave it at that. Wasted thoughts you never get back.



Got to agree with that.  He clearly already knows you can and will kick the shit out of him apologizing will just make you a better person.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2014)

man thanks for all the advise, you guys have really calmed me down
and Im gonna work hard to stay that way : )


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 16, 2014)

And when you apologize give him a twinkie


----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 16, 2014)

And a double bi flex


----------



## theestone (Aug 16, 2014)

Glad your calming down. 

I'd go over and apologise for losing your  cool. But I'd also say, "you know you flipped me off to mess with me. I dont appreciate it.  But I'd rather get along with my neighbors. Were in this together and should look out for one another. From now on let's just be respectful. What do you say.

And take it from there.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the taser.  It doesn't leave a mark..well not really... and they shit themselves at least 60% of the time.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2014)

theestone said:


> Glad your calming down.
> 
> I'd go over and apologise for losing your  cool. But I'd also say, "you know you flipped me off to mess with me. I dont appreciate it.  But I'd rather get along with my neighbors. Were in this together and should look out for one another. From now on let's just be respectful. What do you say.
> 
> And take it from there.



I may actually do this very thing.. for the kids/family sake and all. I'll give it a day though
thanks man


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2014)

.. i have the same type of problem with a young neighbor, but i have a healthy fear of jail...


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2014)

Just let it be. Don't say anything else to him. 
Act like it never happened and get control of your emotions. 



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 16, 2014)

You know in all reality, you did what had to be done.  Passive aggression is a waste of time.  Him flipping you off, you flashing your package at him, him throwing feces at your car as you drive by, and staring each other down every day can only last so long.  Eventually it had to be dealt with.  Confront the situation, call it what it is, and find a resolution.  I have had multiple altercations with passive aggressive people, particularly driving, and I'll just keep my cool and call a spade a spade. 

 I had a military dude follow me into a Wally World and get out of his truck, slam the door, and stomp over to me.  I said, "So is this where I get out and kick the shit out of you?"  He started bitching and I said "Look, you followed me, and obviously came over here to cause problems.  If you'd like, I'll hop out, kick the shit out of you, and drive off.  Or you can turn around and get your pussy ass back in your truck and drive home.  Your call."   That was the end of it.

Go over tomorrow and confront it, and solve the problem.


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2014)

Negged for not kicking his ass. Btw how do you neg on tapatalk?


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 16, 2014)

OfficerFarva...a hard hittin negger. LOL


----------



## Watson (Aug 16, 2014)

this thread needs cawk pics and some kinda poll were cube ends up a mod....

i got similar problems with 2 young blokes, fuckers side step and walk down the other side of the street on foot but will glare me down when they are driving....


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You have to go to Web View, click the three dots on the top right of the screen.  I do it all of time.




Thanks.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 16, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You have to go to Web View, click the three dots on the top right of the screen.  I do it all of time.


Helpful info!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 16, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You have to go to Web View, click the three dots on the top right of the screen.  I do it all of time.



Negged for negging instruction and contributing to bigmoes delinquency


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Negged for negging instruction and contributing to bigmoes delinquency


Negged tapatalk style


----------



## SFW (Aug 16, 2014)

Try to squash it peacefully. Its not fun living next to someone that wants to kill you.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wtf is all this bitch talk about calming down? You motherfuckers get your estro checked lately? What next befriend your neighbor? 

Smash his face in...theres no way around it. Shit on his front door step and light it on fire, don't be a bitch. This isn't a fucking game...

Pussies...

Btw click on my sig and get yourself an AI, bogo is still going. Code is freebogo, don't spell it differently it won't fucking work. After the bogo you can get a fucking 25% off by using my personal code RS25OFF, thats the letter O not a zero by the way so don't fuck up...


And oh yea....PRAISE BE TO ALLAH!!!


----------



## theestone (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Wtf is all this bitch talk about calming down? You motherfuckers get your estro checked lately? What next befriend your neighbor?
> 
> Smash his face in...theres no way around it. Shit on his front door step and light it on fire, don't be a bitch. This isn't a fucking game...
> 
> ...



Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2014)

Youre a class act cube  . . seriously man I know that tren thing can catch up on you. I had to take a 4 week break earlier in the year cause I was shouting too much at the kids . . Dad you gotta stop shouting at us . .  Jesus fucking christ getting an intervention from seven year olds is the bottom of the barrel . . . so I took a few weeks out, got together a mental game plan and hit the tren again . .  it seemed to work, but I know it's a 6 week ride max.


----------



## Swfl (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Wtf is all this bitch talk about calming down? You motherfuckers get your estro checked lately? What next befriend your neighbor?
> 
> Smash his face in...theres no way around it. Shit on his front door step and light it on fire, don't be a bitch. This isn't a fucking game...
> 
> ...



Best sales post EVER!!! The other reps should take notes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have walked up snapped his neck, put his car in gear and released the parking brake and walked away...they'd think he crashed and broke his own neck, fuck him!


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sounds like the relationship that I have with my neighbor, only she's a lazy, fat slob, cunt, female.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Best sales post EVER!!! The other reps should take notes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Now click on the fucking link and make a purchase!


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Chill or you'll be in the klink for sure.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 17, 2014)

Tren fucks my mindset like nothing else. I literally plan homicide while on Tren then to make matters worse I get super paranoid on it and think my wife is cheating on me then I get super pissed and want to go on a shooting spree then I think WTF am I doing and I stop using Tren. 

NPP and Anavar is much better for my mind and its low sides


----------



## Montego (Aug 17, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Tren fucks my mindset like nothing else. I literally plan homicide while on Tren then to make matters worse I get super paranoid on it and think my wife is cheating on me then I get super pissed and want to go on a shooting spree then I think WTF am I doing and I stop using Tren.
> 
> NPP and Anavar is much better for my mind and its low sides


But you lose so much thinking time


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 17, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Tren fucks my mindset like nothing else. I literally plan homicide while on Tren then to make matters worse I get super paranoid on it and think my wife is cheating on me then I get super pissed and want to go on a shooting spree then I think WTF am I doing and I stop using Tren.
> 
> NPP and Anavar is much better for my mind and its low sides


I have 4 vials of tren ace and 6 vials of tren e, should I toss them to avoid the terrorism I will cause on tren???

Remember I am of middle eastern decent...


----------



## SFW (Aug 17, 2014)

^ Getting jacked so he can join ISIS.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2014)

you guys gave me plenty of warning about tren, and I still werent prepared lol
cant wait for this trensomnia to fuck off and get some normality
gonna run high test for a while

I may hold a lottery for 1 lucky member in the near future to dispose of the remaining vials

or ill jus end up pinning it all in the near future in a massive 1g a week blast
gears !


----------



## Watson (Aug 18, 2014)

cube789 said:


> you guys gave me plenty of warning about tren, and I still werent prepared lol
> cant wait for this trensomnia to fuck off and get some normality
> gonna run high test for a while
> 
> ...



you just gave azza more wood than the local golf shop.....


----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2014)

lol azza has run a tren only cycle in the past, I heard he got tren rage & went on a killing spree with a defibrilator ....


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

<~ no tren rage. I am one with the universe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rednack (Aug 18, 2014)

Send all ur  remaining tren to me..before u lose it..

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 18, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Tren fucks my mindset like nothing else. I literally plan homicide while on Tren then to make matters worse I get super paranoid on it and think my wife is cheating on me then I get super pissed and want to go on a shooting spree then I think WTF am I doing and I stop using Tren.
> 
> NPP and Anavar is much better for my mind and its low sides




What dose of tren do you use heavy?

How do you think the sides from 25mg - 50mg   TREN Ace  ED for 6 weeks would be with 600mg test weekly?  Would this little amount of tren produce results with less sides?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

I am on 75 ED with 325 test, and I sweat like a pig at night...but no rage.  Awesome pumps and great gains..  I love the stuff..


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 18, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> I am on 75 ED with 325 test, and I sweat like a pig at night...but no rage.  Awesome pumps and great gains..  I love the stuff..




Cool any insomnia or anxiety?    How about prolactin and issues with libido?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

No. No issues so far. I have prami ready if need be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 19, 2014)

essex..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have only had three blow outs in the last weeks all recently.... might be building on me.  and I sleep on a towel now LOL


----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I have only had three blow outs in the last weeks all recently.... might be building on me.  and I sleep on a towel now LOL



lol 
awesome avi my man


----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> essex..



the land of fake tans, pavement parking range rovers and living above your means 
I feel so out of place here 
you got a spare room I could rent ?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

cube789 said:


> lol
> awesome avi my man



Thanks!! the wife surprised me with pics when I got home from a trip.  That is the only one that is appropriate for me to share and she gave me the go ahead... the full size is in my log on the last page.

She loves me


----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks for sharing skinny, you are one lucky jew


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I have only had three blow outs in the last weeks all recently.... might be building on me.  and I sleep on a towel now LOL



I just started the towel last week...  wife was like, wtf is your problem??   I have a fan on me, no covers, A/C.. shorty shorts only.    Of course, I told her...  I only am sweating because I am so hot...just look at me.   She turned over and told me to fuck off...  oh well.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> I just started the towel last week...  wife was like, wtf is your problem??   I have a fan on me, no covers, A/C.. shorty shorts only.    Of course, I told her...  I only am sweating because I am so hot...just look at me.   She turned over and told me to fuck off...  oh well.



yeah I sleep with the fan on also but once I get soaked I get chilled so I have to get under the covers.  But I keep the AC set at 71 in my house.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

but psychologically, its worth it because I know its legit and working...  no side effects I cant overcome!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

cube789 said:


> thanks for sharing skinny, you are one lucky jew



Yes I am a lucky man in a lot of ways and I certainly don't deserve it.


----------



## pesty4077 (Aug 19, 2014)

I changed to Masteron


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

pesty4077 said:


> I changed to Masteron


Clear your inbox!


----------

